# Feanor, gero or villain



## gilgalad (Jan 5, 2003)

just wondering what the general consensus was on the life and times of feanor. clearly he was party to some deplorable acts, eg kinslaying, but all in all would you consider him to be more sinned against than sinning or vice versa?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2003)

I generally say that Feanor was just a powerful guy with faults (like most people) who was placed in cir***stances that brought out the worst in him. Melkor decieved him so I do not hold it against him that he was distrustful of the Valar. He was sinned against, but there is nothing to excuse the Kinslaying.
I can't say if he was sinned against more than he sinned, but one thing is for sure, once Melkor fooled Manwe into letting him free everything thereafter had his negative influence working behind it. 
I think it is about even with Feanor.

 Does anyone else thing that the Automatic edit system is guilty of using profanity? It actually calls to attention/points out/brings to mind profane words that would have otherwise gone unseen as part of a nice wholsome word.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 5, 2003)

i hate him more than any other caracter (sp) hes a villian, he killed the first elves (by elves) he didnt give the Silmarills for te greater good, all he did was cause trouble!

he only thought of himself instead of all the others!

Thôl


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah, he was extremely selfish, but can you blame him for withholding the silmarils? He did not trust the Valar.
Once you do not trust someone there is little they can say to change your mind, it would have to be actions speaking louder than words to get the trust back. The Valar's actions did not look trustworthy to Feanor because everything Morgoth said was coming true. To his eyes the Valar wanted the silmarils for themself. Feanor didn't know how much the Valar loved the firstborn. In fact, I think feanor was hitting close to truth. When Finwe died Yavanna mourned... and for what? The darkness of Valinor, not the great elven King. Now, that might be because of her fundamental nature, but it says nonetheless that she was more upset about Valinor being dark and her trees being dead than the loss of Finwe.
She herself knew the pain of losing her great creation, how then could she hold it against Feanor that he would not break his silmarils.


----------



## Lord Tuor (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *i hate him more than any other caracter (sp) hes a villian, he killed the first elves (by elves) he didnt give the Silmarills for te greater good, all he did was cause trouble!
> 
> he only thought of himself instead of all the others!
> ...


I don't see how giving the silmarils to the valar was the greater good. Personally, I think the valar were in the wrong in this instance, because Feonor made the Silmarills therefore i think he should have the right to do with them as he pleases.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 11, 2003)

Well,we have argued about that so much time and I still think Feanor is the greatest elf ever.


----------

